# Are J & L Titanium Products Any Good ?



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

J & L is a Chinese titanium manufacturer that has some products listed on ebay. Ti forks, bars, stems, etc. Has anyone ridden with J & L parts and are they decent ? I don't expect the quality would compare to talented welders from the likes of Moots, Litespeed, Merlin, etc.
However, I wonder if they are solid enough for a 6'4", 220 lb xc rider.

Also, anyone had any experience with Mosso ti products ? 

Thinking about some ti upgrades, but need to do it on a budget if at all so J & L and Mosso
might be worth riding if they hold up.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a pair of J&L gold ti spindles that snapped during a ride. 
They said they would replace themif I sent them back. 
I just got a small, beat up US Postal box in the mail the other
day. 
No idea what it was. 
Opened it up and it was my broken spindle(s) :-0 !!!
The was a postal sticker on it from where J&L are located d
(somewhere in Asia.....cant recall at the moment)
and it was stamped REFUSED :-0 ????
I sent them away in 2011 !!!!!!!!!!
I just found my PayPal statement for the tranaction 
and I plan on getting some answers from them.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

There stuff really isn't all that light. I have a bar and stem from them ...nothing special.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

As a side note - I bought a set of silver and gold ti Egg Beater spindles from them .
I only had the problem with the gold set .
The silver ones are still going strong .
To their credit , they are no longer selling the gold ones and have agreed to send me a new set .
AND..... when I told them that I no longer use the older style E/B's , moving up to E/B's 3s ,
they said they make some for them and would send me a set of those to replace the broken ones .
Great service !!!


----------



## whtdel (Oct 24, 2008)

Just to report that earlier this year, I installed a pair of Ti spindles (J&L) on my eggbeater 2Ti. After a few months of usage, the pedal's needle bearings are wearing (grooving) the spindles out ! Not sure if this has to do with titanium quality or just plain titanium mechanical properties ...

I won't take any chances of leaving them on, since the grooving could introduced stress concentration, leading to breakage of the spindles.


----------

